# Bachflohkrebse im Teich



## Uli (8. Mai 2007)

hallo,
hatte über ostern meinen bachlauf abgerissen und so ca.20 bachflohkrebse gefunden.habe die alle in den teich geworfen.jetzt habe ich die tage einen beim filter säubern gefunden und habe ihn in den pflanzfilterbachlauf geworfen.war hier im forum schon auf suchen,habe aber aber nichts darüber gefunden.hat jemand von euch auch welche im teich?
gruß uli


----------



## Annett (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachflohkrebse im Teich*

Moin Uli,

also im Forum hatten wir das meines Wissens noch nicht.
Kannst ja mal ein Foto davon einstellen.  

Hier was von Wikipedia.
Und hier noch was interessantes dazu.
Eine mexikanische Art findest Du hier.
Bachflohkrebse in einem Harzer Bach
Und ein [DLMURL="http://www.akg.softpoint.de/projekte/comenius/zonen/Ecosystem/Frankonian_locals/stream/bachflohkrebs.htm"]letzter Link[/DLMURL].


----------



## Uli (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachflohkrebse im Teich*

hallo annett,
habe leider kein foto gemacht.wenn ich nächstes mal einen finde werde ich mal ein foto machen.
gruß uli


----------



## WERNER 02 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachflohkrebse im Teich*

Hier mal dazu ein kleines Video, von mir aufgenommen.
Das war Getier welches sich im Winter in meinen Algen aufhielt. Aufgenommen diesen Winter

Genauer Bachflohkrebse !! Leider etwas mies geworden, aber es läßt einen sehen das Futter genug im Winter im Teich vorhanden ist.
Diesen Batzen zog ich willkürlich raus.

Gruß
Werner

Video

_Edit by Annett: Achtung 13MB groß _


----------



## stu_fishing (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachflohkrebse im Teich*

In meinem fischteich bräuchte ich die __ Störe und Forellen gar nicht zu füttern weil es soviele davon gibt..im Gartenteich sind auch ein paar, diese kontzentrieren sich aber im Bachlauf!

LG Thomas


----------



## Eugen (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachflohkrebse im Teich*

Hi @,
hat jemand ne Ahnung, wo man lebende Bachflohkrebse kaufen kann ?
( ja, ich bin immo zu faul zum goggeln : )

Gruß, Eugen


----------



## HappyHappy (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachflohkrebse im Teich*

Hallo,

wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, bekommst du die beim Knauber in der Zooabteilung. Da hab ich sie zumindest schon gesehen. Die haben immer ein mal die Woche Lebendfutter für Zierfische. Da gibts dann auch noch anderes Getier wie Mückenlarven etc.

Gruß Bianka


----------

